# DIY Sump vs. "Pond" Canister Filter



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm planning ahead for my next tank, as I've outgrown my 75 gallon. I'm hoping to get either a 180 gallon or 240, but I may have to settle for something slightly smaller. For the sake of argument, let's say 180 gallon.

I've read (and learned enough to know that I have _not _learned enough...) about the DIY sump and have always assumed I would go that direction. Hoses, plumbing, sizing of pipes, Durso vs. Herbie drains, sump only, sump with refugium, etc. For someone who has never done it before, I admit it seems a somewhat daunting task.

So, I am browsing through the Drs. Foster & Smith catalog, and I notice a large selection of canister filters for ponds (some you do have to buy pump separately, it seems). They all have a backflush option for cleaning, and some of these crazy things are rated for 5000 gph! I had no idea.

Honestly, they seem pretty much the same as the canister filters many of us use, only more powerful, and most come with UV sterilizers standard.

Cost wise, for example, a Sicce Model 40 with a DW5500 pump for 1865gph is $522.09. I imagine by the time you buy the aquariums, tubing, pumps, etc., for a DIY Sump build, you could probably spend close to the same amount of money.

The (seeming) simplicity is appealing... I mean honestly, hook it up and done! Would take up less space than a sump, too, and they're not that tall, either. There must be a reason(s) why these are not popular in the hobby...

So, here's my question - why does no one use these on larger tanks?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may be because pond canister filters are usually not leak proof like the aquarium canister filters. However, I also just got that same catalog and see that they have quite a few external pressure canisters available. Dealing with the large hose sizes may make it more difficult to incorporate these style filters for aquarium use.

Definitely check out the filter manuals or mfg website to see if there is any reason NOT to use one of these models on an aquarium.


----------



## KiefKommando (Mar 17, 2015)

I would have to agree with Deeda, more than likely the pipe fittings would not be standard size to work with most aquariums and would probably require some "hacking" to get things working.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Deeda said:


> However, I also just got that same catalog and see that they have quite a few external pressure canisters available.


Deeda, you're looking at page 26-27, right? Yes, those were the ones I was talking about. I was calling them "pond" canister filters, but I see they are properly called "External Pressure Filters". I will investigate further, but a couple of them don't look a whole lot different than say, an FX6. But I know looks can be deceiving... I didn't consider the hoses/sizing issue, either... that could be interesting... not being waterproof? that could be horrifying... more study to be done, I see...



KiefKommando said:


> I would have to agree with Deeda, more than likely the pipe fittings would not be standard size to work with most aquariums and would probably require some "hacking" to get things working.


A bit of hacking to get hoses to work might still be better, for me anyway, than the whole sump/refugium project.

The backflushing to clean sounds so wonderful, I must say... I guess I have time to research while the piggy bank fills back up - just ordered the Aquaripure Big Kahuna to get my nitrates under control...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, pages 26-27. Of course you will also need to purchase the correct size pump for these type filters since they aren't an integral part. As far as the back flush capability, some models have a minimum GPH to accomplish this feat.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know which one you guys are talking about. I have contemplating about this one for a while now. It looks very promising. Check it out and let me know what you think.

http://www.azponds.com/New_webpages/New ... l?select=3
Also, has anyone ever use fludized bed sand filter?
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... ilter.html
Joe.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Handyjoe said:


> I don't know which one you guys are talking about. I have contemplating about this one for a while now. It looks very promising. Check it out and let me know what you think.
> http://www.azponds.com/New_webpages/New ... l?select=3
> Also, has anyone ever use fludized bed sand filter?
> http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... ilter.html
> Joe.


Handyjoe - yes, that first one is along the lines of the ones Deeda and I were referring to in the catalog. You can see some of them here - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pond-...ter/ps/c/5163/5186/5226?s=hl&count=23&start=1.

I do have to wonder how, with that much flow, the aerobic bacteria would have time to work in any of these external pressure canisters? But it seems to work for ponds... and no, I have no experience with the fluidized bed filtration setups, either.


----------

